# News on Jackson for 2017



## MWC262 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

Anyone hear any news on Jackson guitars for NAMM 2017? I haven't been able to dig up any info. They must be keeping everything under wraps. I heard about a Marty Friedman signature, but wasn't sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## HotKarl (Dec 29, 2016)

Ad in new Guitar World for Misha Pro Series models.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 29, 2016)

HotKarl said:


> Ad in new Guitar World for Misha Pro Series models.



Any pics/info?


----------



## HotKarl (Dec 30, 2016)

cmtd said:


> Any pics/info?


 I will try to get a pic of the page when I get home tonight. Not much info on the page, looks like a few new finishes, Jackson standard fixed bridge (no Hipshot), not sure what pickups are in it. Looks cool, there are white and silver finishes.


----------



## arasys (Dec 30, 2016)

Gus G recently posted a short video playing one of his new JS series signature, I don't know if Jackson will offer usa select series star (that would be really sweet).


----------



## manu80 (Dec 30, 2016)

They'll do usa first then import maybe like the Broderick
I say tjat but meanwhile the scott ian is available in usa and import at the same time so...who knows...


----------



## electriceye (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm keeping expectations VERY low, as they've really disappointed the past 2-3 years @ NAMM.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Dec 31, 2016)

HotKarl said:


> I will try to get a pic of the page when I get home tonight. Not much info on the page, looks like a few new finishes, Jackson standard fixed bridge (no Hipshot), not sure what pickups are in it. Looks cool, there are white and silver finishes.



Let's see that pic!


----------



## swigartd (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, a pic of that ad would be great!!


----------



## HotKarl (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2016)

Link is broken.

But I dunno how I feel about it. Looks a LOT cheaper than the big one obviously, especially that burst... but dat silver sparkle.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 31, 2016)

With a print advert being released, I'm kind of surprised there is no info on the Juggernaut pro model on Jackson's website. I haven't been able to find any details online either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2016)

It was like that with the Ibanez RGA and RGD Iron Labels released last year. Started off as a magazine ad.


----------



## swigartd (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks man!!!


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 31, 2016)

I was talking to Broderick in June and he mentioned a potential pro series for his white custom shape guitar.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 1, 2017)

thats an odd choice of colors compared to his main sigs.

unless there would be new color variations for his main ones this year? Still, I was expecting to see the main popular colors first.

but cool on him to keep the ebony board tho


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for the picture! That's the first official info available I've seen of it. Ebony fretboard, Jackson hardtail bridge (and the truss rod wheel!) seem to be the only confirmed specs we can see now. Are those Juggernaut pickups? Hard to tell, but it looks like it. Stainless steel frets? I can't imagine Misha putting anything except them on his sig but who knows?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2017)

yeah almost a SLAT. At least they could use some light blue or special color...
@ thescenicview : you're talking about this one, right ?


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> thats an odd choice of colors compared to his main sigs.
> 
> unless there would be new color variations for his main ones this year? Still, I was expecting to see the main popular colors first.
> 
> but cool on him to keep the ebony board tho



Generally it's a good idea to differentiate the two models with different colors. These colors are sweet.


----------



## swigartd (Jan 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> Generally it's a good idea to differentiate the two models with different colors. These colors are sweet.



Misha, will there be a matte black option? Any other spec info we can have early, or do we have to wait?

So excited for these!


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

swigartd said:


> Misha, will there be a matte black option? Any other spec info we can have early, or do we have to wait?
> 
> So excited for these!



You guys have to wait haha


----------



## feraledge (Jan 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> You guys have to wait haha



But does it death metal?


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

of course


----------



## Angelus (Jan 1, 2017)

Loved the white one.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm seriously thinking about the six string version, any chance at matte white tho? >.>


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> Generally it's a good idea to differentiate the two models with different colors. These colors are sweet.



I know I know, but I was looking forward for the solid color blue one of yours


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 1, 2017)

Although I really want a King V, I might go for a Pro Juggernaut instead depending on what other color options are available. Too bad they changed the piranha inlays for offset dots but I can live with that.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Although I really want a King V, I might go for a Pro Juggernaut instead depending on what other color options are available. Too bad they changed the piranha inlays for offset dots but I can live with that.



I think the dots look better, might change them on the USA model to match.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 1, 2017)

Wondering how decent the Pro Models will be in terms of quality and reliability, because I'm digging that 7 string one. Also wondering what the price will be on it.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 1, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wondering how decent the Pro Models will be in terms of quality and reliability, because I'm digging that 7 string one. Also wondering what the price will be on it.



They should be similar to all other Pro models quality wise, which have been pretty great from the ones I tried anyway.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jan 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> I think the dots look better, might change them on the USA model to match.



No way. The offset piranhas are one of the reasons why I love the way the USA model looks so much. They match perfectly with how pointy the guitar is.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wondering how decent the Pro Models will be in terms of quality and reliability, because I'm digging that 7 string one. Also wondering what the price will be on it.



I was honestly shocked at how good they came out, I have been using my grey one A LOT since I got it.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

Passtheapathy said:


> No way. The offset piranhas are one of the reasons why I love the way the USA model looks so much. They match perfectly with how pointy the guitar is.



I think they look kinda tacky by comparison, I don't hate them, but I just prefer the dots as they look a little sleeker and more understated.


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I know I know, but I was looking forward for the solid color blue one of yours



Well you can still get that one haha.


----------



## Vede (Jan 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> I think they look kinda tacky by comparison, I don't hate them, but I just prefer the dots as they look a little sleeker and more understated.



Your guitar, your decision!  That said, as an owner of a bulb ht6, I too think the mini shark fins integrate really well into your design. I wouldn't chose circle inlays on that shape for the same reason I wouldn't put them on a WR1. You made a pointy, pissed-off looking instrument. Run with it. Just my $0.02 as a fan of your guitar.


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 1, 2017)

I like both the dots and the fins. Dots are a little more subtle for sure. Also, I like how that ad says to visit Jackson's website to see more, but there isn't anything up there yet.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 2, 2017)

bulb said:


> Generally it's a good idea to differentiate the two models with different colors. These colors are sweet.



If these have a trans purple burst in the 7, MUST HAS!!!


I feel obligated to ask this, but any chance of an 8 stringer sig?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2017)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> If these have a trans purple burst in the 7, MUST HAS!!!
> 
> 
> I feel obligated to ask this, but any chance of an 8 stringer sig?



Lol, thanks for asking, now I don't have to! I play a lot of Periphery on my 8 strings. Granted, I could do it on 7s, but my 8s are special in that they have a 7 string and 6 string literally built right in there. So it's like three, three, three guitars for the price of one!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 2, 2017)

4, you forgot the Cavalera simulator included.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 2, 2017)

I dig the dots over the mini shark fins FWIW. Blank board is my preference but it ain't my sig! Pro models look cool.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Please for the love of God Jackson please do a Pro Series Mick Thomson Sig Soloist! While your at it you need add a Kelly and a Warrior to the Pro Series and for Christ's sake release a production Death Angel!


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 2, 2017)

Desolate1 said:


> Please for the love of God Jackson please do a Pro Series Mick Thomson Sig Soloist! While your at it you need add a Kelly and a Warrior to the Pro Series and for Christ's sake release a production Death Angel!



I am very surprised that they still haven't released the Pro Kelly and Warrior. People have been asking for it since they revamped the Pro series.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 2, 2017)

Desolate1 said:


> Please for the love of God Jackson please do a Pro Series Mick Thomson Sig Soloist! While your at it you need add a Kelly and a Warrior to the Pro Series and for Christ's sake release a production Death Angel!



+1 to that

Rob Cavestany is a Jackson Endorser like f***ing forever 
It's almost time to release a proper production model Jackson !


----------



## couverdure (Jan 3, 2017)

Waiting for the Marty Friedman signature Monarkh model with those non-active EMGs he mentioned a while ago.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 3, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Waiting for the Marty Friedman signature Monarkh model with those non-active EMGs he mentioned a while ago.



I'm really hoping it's US-made. I'm hopeful based on there never being an import KE1.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 3, 2017)

feraledge said:


> But does it death metal?



More importantly does it djent? kidding aside I love Jackson's quality considering their pricing range. I was very impressed when I have tried their $300 MIC Dinky. It was better than $3K Gibson Les Paul I have tried in the store but then again it might have been the initial setup out of the factory which is still impressive


----------



## dirtool (Jan 3, 2017)

HotKarl said:


>



the ocean burst looks good


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2017)

electriceye said:


> I'm keeping expectations VERY low, as they've really disappointed the past 2-3 years @ NAMM.



I actually thought last year was pretty good in the non-USA line. Honestly, apart from the Gus G. Star, I can't see them adding anything else USA.

A Pro Davidson 7 string Warrior would thrill me, but, yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 3, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> I actually thought last year was pretty good in the non-USA line. Honestly, apart from the Gus G. Star, I can't see them adding anything else USA.



I think there's a better chance Marty's sig will be USA, just based on his stature and history with the brand. Then again, that might just be wishful thinking on my part. Hopefully we're both wrong and they do USA versions of each.


----------



## oracles (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd love to see a revamped Kelly and/or Warrior in the pro series, but I don't expect to see it. The dream is still a KE-7, but I don't hold high hopes for that at all.


----------



## bulb (Jan 3, 2017)

dirtool said:


> the ocean burst looks good



Looks even better in person!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 3, 2017)

Ibanez, ESP and the Schecter have previews and press releases for their 2017 lineup. And All we have is silence from Jackson. 

C'mon, Fender. Give more money to Jackson!


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 3, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ibanez, ESP and the Schecter have previews and press releases for their 2017 lineup. And All we have is silence from Jackson.
> 
> C'mon, Fender. Give more money to Jackson!



It's the same every year. We only see the new stuff in the days leading to NAMM. They just took out the "New for '16" section of their site so maybe we'll see something in the coming days but I doubt it.


----------



## Aso (Jan 3, 2017)

SwanWings said:


> I like both the dots and the fins. Dots are a little more subtle for sure. Also, I like how that ad says to visit Jackson's website to see more, but there isn't anything up there yet.



Fender hasn't really done nothing but the bare minimum with the website since they bought Jackson. They really need to totally overhaul their website.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 3, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> A Pro Davidson 7 string Warrior would thrill me, but, yeah, that's not happening.



Oh man, me too. I may be crazy but I think it would sell.


----------



## schraiber (Jan 3, 2017)

BigViolin said:


> Oh man, me too. I may be crazy but I think it would sell.


Honestly I might just instantly buy that.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 4, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> A Pro Davidson 7 string Warrior would thrill me, but, yeah, that's not happening.



you and me buddy. I was devastated when i saw the 6k price tag on the american version, i really wanted one.


----------



## Force (Jan 4, 2017)

Very interested in the Gus G sig but cash will be tight & I have a Charvel Star so it may not be necessary, however...................


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2017)

I may gonna regret not to wait but just ordered the scott ian's pro V
Lets's hope jackson will be quiet this year


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 4, 2017)

manu80 said:


> yeah almost a SLAT. At least they could use some light blue or special color...
> @ thescenicview : you're talking about this one, right ?



This is an hideous abortion


----------



## Glades (Jan 4, 2017)

Anybody know when these Juggs are gonna be available for pre order? I'm very interested in the 6 string version.


----------



## oracles (Jan 4, 2017)

The Scenic View said:


> I was talking to Broderick in June and he mentioned a potential pro series for his white custom shape guitar.



I can't imagine that selling too well, even among the most diehard fans of pointy/extreme shapes. The reception to that shape from everything I saw was lukewarm at best.


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> I actually thought last year was pretty good in the non-USA line. Honestly, apart from the Gus G. Star, I can't see them adding anything else USA.
> 
> A Pro Davidson 7 string Warrior would thrill me, but, yeah, that's not happening.




If they could just finally make a production 24 fret RR model in the USA line, that'd be great. Even a Pro series 24 fret RR would be nice. I know they have a couple custom shop limited edition ones out, but come on. Why can't none of the higher quality RRs have 24 frets, lol. so lame IMO xD


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 4, 2017)

oracles said:


> I can't imagine that selling too well, even among the most diehard fans of pointy/extreme shapes. The reception to that shape from everything I saw was lukewarm at best.



That jack means I can't play it classical position when practicing. Nope. That's a moderate turn off for pointy shapes for me. His other sig always looks awesome though.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 4, 2017)

Aso said:


> Fender hasn't really done nothing but the bare minimum with the website since they bought Jackson. They really need to totally overhaul their website.



They did a full revamp a few years back, but I can't say I love it.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 4, 2017)

Please god...a pro series B7.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 4, 2017)

I just want a Soloist with a reversed head. Too much to ask Jackson?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2017)

well as we're waiting for his jackson, marty has an ENGL amp signature coming up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZyGsoV88Cg


----------



## xzacx (Jan 4, 2017)

Nagash said:


> If they could just finally make a production 24 fret RR model in the USA line, that'd be great. Even a Pro series 24 fret RR would be nice. I know they have a couple custom shop limited edition ones out, but come on. Why can't none of the higher quality RRs have 24 frets, lol. so lame IMO xD



RR24s are pretty good quality and aren't too hard to come by. Or do you need a neck pickup?


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 4, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just want a Soloist with a reversed head. Too much to ask Jackson?



That is why I want a Mick Thomson sig Soloist. As long as they do not end up sticking some stupid gaudy inlay on it it is pretty much what I have been wanting Jackson to release.

1. Mahogany Body
2. Ebony Fretboard
3. Oiled maple neck
4. Reverse Headstock

Even having his sig Duncan Blackouts in it are a plus since they would be a pickup I probably not swap out instantly.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 4, 2017)

The Scenic View said:


> I was talking to Broderick in June and he mentioned a potential pro series for his white custom shape guitar.



If they release that abortion of a guitar and don't give Rob a sig Death Angel I am going to be so f'ing pissed! Or they could release any of the other extreme shapes they have done over the years Death Warrior, Death Kelly or even the Kelstar. Any of these would be a million times better then that weird thing that Chris came up with. I have a hard time believing Chris's name is going to shift a whole lot of guitars in the crowd of players that dig extreme shaped guitars.


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 4, 2017)

Where are the pro series Kellys? Jackson, please.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 5, 2017)

xzacx said:


> I think there's a better chance Marty's sig will be USA, just based on his stature and history with the brand. Then again, that might just be wishful thinking on my part. Hopefully we're both wrong and they do USA versions of each.



Marty just posted an image of a Jackson flyer on his facebook page. It's listing his signature monarkh as being an X-series model.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2017)

Desolate1 said:


> If they release that abortion of a guitar and don't give Rob a sig Death Angel I am going to be so f'ing pissed! Or they could release any of the other extreme shapes they have done over the years Death Warrior, Death Kelly or even the Kelstar. Any of these would be a million times better then that weird thing that Chris came up with. I have a hard time believing Chris's name is going to shift a whole lot of guitars in the crowd of players that dig extreme shaped guitars.



Yeah, I would LOVE a 7 or 8 death something! I'm not holding my breath though. And what is the kelstar?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 5, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I would LOVE a 7 or 8 death something! I'm not holding my breath though. And what is the kelstar?



Kelstar?


----------



## MWC262 (Jan 5, 2017)

I love my RR24. Hands down one of the best guitars I have ever played. I hope they bring a kelly pro. I can't staND the basswood Kelly's they have now. Also more reverse headstocks and better sig models.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2017)

Kelly star? the one with the top like the Kelly and the bottom like a RR.

http://s11.photobucket.com/user/Meatschitts/media/Jackson04.jpg.html


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 5, 2017)

Mmmh, I'd be tempted by that.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ptet encore dispo ?
http://fr.m.audiofanzine.com/guitar...s2-kelly-star/petites-annonces/i.1157430.html


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 5, 2017)

manu80 said:


> Kelly star? the one with the top like the Kelly and the bottom like a RR.
> 
> http://s11.photobucket.com/user/Meatschitts/media/Jackson04.jpg.html



That would be it. They made 2 import versions of this, one made in Japan and one made in India. I can still kick myself for not picking one up when I had the chance back in they day. They do come up for sale once and a while but not very often.


----------



## crystallake (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure if it was posted yet. Looks like it's just an X Series.


----------



## oracles (Jan 5, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Kelstar?



KXST. They were released in the early 2000's, and they were pretty unpopular. A guy local to me has been trying to sell his for the last 3 years. I almost want to buy it off him so I can stop seeing the posting, but they were never a model that people scrambled to rush out and buy.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 5, 2017)

crystallake said:


> Not sure if it was posted yet. Looks like it's just an X Series.



...sigh...


----------



## Glades (Jan 5, 2017)

crystallake said:


> Not sure if it was posted yet. Looks like it's just an X Series.



Well, that sucks.


All we can do is hope Misha's sig is MIM and not MII.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 5, 2017)

crystallake said:


> Not sure if it was posted yet. Looks like it's just an X Series.



I'm warming up for that shape + headstock. Weird.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought the sevenstring version (NGD soon) of the monarkh and the shape work well, took me a time to like it when it appeared but when i saw it for real, loved it


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Glades said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> 
> All we can do is hope Misha's sig is MIM and not MII.



Bolt On Jackson Pro Series imports are MIM so the Misha sig will be made in Mexico.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank .... they went for the JS shape rather than the X/Pro shape on his sig model.

EDIT: Marty said on his FB page they're doing both a budget and a USA model.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 6, 2017)

The bevels look way better than the usual monarkh. I hope it comes in other colors.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2017)

IG teases. Looks like maybe a Pro Kelly? Or Custom Select run...


----------



## manu80 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just got my Scott ian V (import Indo ) version, and it's flawless. Hope they'll keep the quality at this level


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 6, 2017)

feraledge said:


> IG teases. Looks like maybe a Pro Kelly? Or Custom Select run...



Where did you see a Kelly? This is what they posted today: https://www.instagram.com/p/BO7nXEDAGM0/

Looks like a Dinky in the center and most likely a Monarkh on the left based on the inlays. The Kelly they have on their instagram is a Custom Shop one.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2017)

oracles said:


> KXST. They were released in the early 2000's, and they were pretty unpopular. A guy local to me has been trying to sell his for the last 3 years. I almost want to buy it off him so I can stop seeing the posting, but they were never a model that people scrambled to rush out and buy.



Ohhh, you're talking about the Kelly star. KSXT. I thought google hated you, cuz I could not find kelstar or KXST.  But at any rate, it's an academic argument because no way Jackson would release an 8 in an aggressive design. Which is what I'd love!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Where did you see a Kelly? This is what they posted today: https://www.instagram.com/p/BO7nXEDAGM0/
> 
> Looks like a Dinky in the center and most likely a Monarkh on the left based on the inlays. The Kelly they have on their instagram is a Custom Shop one.



It was on an Instagram story, super, super quick.


----------



## btbg (Jan 6, 2017)

oracles said:


> KXST. They were released in the early 2000's, and they were pretty unpopular. A guy local to me has been trying to sell his for the last 3 years. I almost want to buy it off him so I can stop seeing the posting, but they were never a model that people scrambled to rush out and buy.



The same guy that was trying to sell his Epiphone Zakk Wylde for $1300? And his KXST for $1700?


----------



## Aso (Jan 7, 2017)

feraledge said:


> IG teases. Looks like maybe a Pro Kelly? Or Custom Select run...



From the looks of the headstock, it's a pro model or below. Yes, I had to have watched that five second clip a hundred times.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 10, 2017)

Sooooo

All we know is we get a Mary Friedan sig and a Juggernaut pro...

Is there a chance Jackson s*it the bed?

I saw a video preview on their instagram of what LOOKED like a new PRO style Kelly, which would most certainly mean a warrior wI'll be released in Pro as well, completing the lineup after all these years.

I hope Fender has been listening.....

I am pulling hard for a DavI'd Davidson pro model or SOME warrior pro in 6 and 7. There is NO REASON why jackson shouldn't have a 6 and 7 string in EVERY MODEL. Christ even PRS has a 7....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Christ even PRS has a 7....



It's easier to have a 7-string variant when your brand only has 3 different shapes, compared to Jackson's' 10+. 

Also Fender's been weird in which they don't release a lot of new .... at NAMM. They just do it randomly throughout the year.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 10, 2017)

They are a ubiquitous brand. I know Fender won't upstage the namesake at namm but come on. The silenice is absurd. I remember last year people were postin pics at namm before Jackson released the statement....

How is one of the top guitar companies in the world THIS behind? I mean we Jackson users have a flag to f*****g fly here....

Mum is the word on a warrior 7.... I keep bugging Dave from revocation but he's not dishing on if he's getting a Pro model. I heard talks that ALL artists were getting a pro, including Corey B, Bulb, and Friedman. Now that bulb and Friedman are confirmed maybe there is hope.

Ibanez and ESP def sh*t the bed this year imo.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 10, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> They are a ubiquitous brand. I know Fender won't upstage the namesake at namm but come on. The silenice is absurd. I remember last year people were postin pics at namm before Jackson released the statement....
> 
> How is one of the top guitar companies in the world THIS behind? I mean we Jackson users have a flag to f*****g fly here....
> 
> ...



You realise it's not even NAMM yet, they could be you know...waiting?

C'mon I know new gear is exciting for us but YOU don't need to Sh*t the bed just because a company hasn't released anything pre-NAMM. 

Save your sh*t for when NAMM is actually here and they haven't released anything.


Best way to get people to notice what you're doing, make a lot of noise. If they do it all before NAMM...then what the F*ck is the point in going to NAMM?

If they come out at NAMM with something cool a lot of people will pick it up on gear news sites/forums.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 10, 2017)

Your point is received... It's just frustrating lol.

I meant sh*t the bed as in those companies releasedan their lineups early and it has "meh" reactions. I wasn't saying Jackson would do the same.

I literally have the cash waiting to pull the trigger if they release the model I am looking for.


----------



## starkill (Jan 10, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Your point is received... It's just frustrating lol.
> 
> I meant sh*t the bed as in those companies releasedan their lineups early and it has "meh" reactions. I wasn't saying Jackson would do the same.
> 
> I literally have the cash waiting to pull the trigger if they release the model I am looking for.


I'm pumped too.
Calm down bro. 
It's just like a little boy waiting for christmas eve. 
How long is the wait still, about a week?


----------



## bulb (Jan 11, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Your point is received... It's just frustrating lol.
> 
> I meant sh*t the bed as in those companies releasedan their lineups early and it has "meh" reactions. I wasn't saying Jackson would do the same.
> 
> I literally have the cash waiting to pull the trigger if they release the model I am looking for.



The reason you haven't seen anything is because they aren't putting out any new models at NAMM. I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge that if you are putting something out at NAMM, you put it out before NAMM or you don't put it out at all.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 11, 2017)

bulb said:


> The reason you haven't seen anything is because they aren't putting out any new models at NAMM. I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge that if you are putting something out at NAMM, you put it out before NAMM or you don't put it out at all.




Point taken sir. BTW your awesome in case no one said so b4.

I was in general just being sarcastic and fun tho. I am excited to see what they come out with. Juggernaut pro is def on the list for me.


----------



## bulb (Jan 11, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I was in general just being sarcastic and fun tho. I am excited to see what they come out with. Juggernaut pro is def on the list for me.



Me too, and me too. Also me too!


----------



## philkilla (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## manu80 (Jan 11, 2017)

just spoke with a french dealer, he has received the jackson Warrior 7 sig....4500 euros...Jackson USA price has sky rocketed....the Broderixk was 3900 2 years ago, almost 4500 now....
Doesn't seem to be some friedman kelly annouced from what he heard from the rep guy.
wish he's wrong.


----------



## Aso (Jan 11, 2017)

manu80 said:


> just spoke with a french dealer, he has received the jackson Warrior 7 sig....4500 euros...Jackson USA price has sky rocketed....the Broderixk was 3900 2 years ago, almost 4500 now....
> Doesn't seem to be some friedman kelly annouced from what he heard from the rep guy.
> wish he's wrong.


You talking the Dave Davidson signature warrior? If so they are masterbuilt and only 14 and Jackson seems to have put the cost in line what it would be to have one Masterbuilt.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 11, 2017)

Aso said:


> You talking the Dave Davidson signature warrior? If so they are masterbuilt and only 14 and Jackson seems to have put the cost in line what it would be to have one Masterbuilt.



Coreect.

What I was saying was earlier this year there was a rumbling that ALL artist models were getting a Pro variant.

So far the Mighty Misha and Friedman have been confirmed, it looks like gus g will get one based on photos, broderick, demmell, collen, and morton have one.

That leaves Gus, Andreu, Cory B, and Davidson. I'm not sure on the doom stick side of things.

I think if jackson plays it right they can blow it out. I would think a B8 In a pro or x is academic. As well as a kelly and warrior 7. Maybe they will pull an Ibanez and offer a sig model with highly desired specs but not a stock one haha.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 12, 2017)

manu80 said:


> just spoke with a french dealer, he has received the jackson Warrior 7 sig....4500 euros...Jackson USA price has sky rocketed....the Broderixk was 3900 2 years ago, almost 4500 now....
> Doesn't seem to be some friedman kelly annouced from what he heard from the rep guy.
> wish he's wrong.




As another user pointed out, the Davidsons are masterbuilt by Mike Shannon so they're rolling out slowly and that may account for the higher price. But the mark up on the current Broderick model has yet to be explained. 

I was also shocked when I saw some of the new brodericks with asking prices above $4K. I own a USA trans white Broderick 7-string that I purchased in 2011 shortly after they were announced. I paid $2340 for that guitar as a preorder and waited nearly a year for its arrival. I pulled the receipt and the advertised price was $2600 back then. 

Similarly, I ordered a Davidson signature warrior back in the summer of 2016. The original asking price was around $4700 but I got the guitar for $3860. Still waiting for delivery as they've told me I got one of the last build slots. Your quote of 4500 euros sounds similar to what was originally offered to me, but you may be able to get a lower out the door price.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry, didn't know the Davidson was limited.
still as you sy the price raise on the broderick is weird. But he told me that Fender has really raised their price on their whole range and divisions, they're even doing less margin on it.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pro series Juggs lookin hot!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 12, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Sooooo
> 
> All we know is we get a Mary Friedan sig and a Juggernaut pro...
> 
> ...



dude this is just business as usual for Jackson. I've been playing their .... for 13 years now and NAMM has been a let down every - single - year.. except for maybe when they changed the COW sig model special finish from desert camo to silverburst. That they are expanding their line of Ibanez copies sucks but whatever keeps the doors open I guess


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 12, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> Pro series Juggs lookin hot!



Mother Dick...

PLEASE TELL ME THAT HAS A MATCHING HEADSTOCK.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 12, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Mother Dick...
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THAT HAS A MATCHING HEADSTOCK.



Purple Burst one in the add has a matching headstock so I would assume this one would too.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 12, 2017)

If I can't ever land my COW7 in red blue pearl then this is Def a buy. Juggernauts and a cool body shape??? Sign me up!!


----------



## starkill (Jan 12, 2017)

And we got another picture. On the right side another Pro Jug in obviously a natural finish and on the left it seems like the X-Series Black/Yellow bevel RR24 updated with golden hardware.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 12, 2017)

starkill said:


> And we got another picture. On the right side another Pro Jug in obviously a natural finish and on the left it seems like the X-Series Black/Yellow bevel RR24 updated with golden hardware.



It's not a Jug, dots are on the wrong side


----------



## starkill (Jan 12, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> It's not a Jug, dots are on the wrong side


Yeah, you're right, my bad, sorry.
I'm anyway, seems to be a new guitar. 
Could be a X-Series or Pro Series Soloist or something like that.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 12, 2017)

Definitely not a Soloist since it's a bolt-on. Reminds me of the JS Warrior and DK they do in natural.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 12, 2017)

So that's basically the old Jackson Alexi Laiho used to use. Very interesting.


----------



## starkill (Jan 13, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> So that's basically the old Jackson Alexi Laiho used to use. Very interesting.


nope, it's not, I'm pretty sure this is made of basswood instead of alder and he always only had bridge PU and only a volume pot.


----------



## bulb (Jan 13, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Mother Dick...
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THAT HAS A MATCHING HEADSTOCK.



Of course it does hehe!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 13, 2017)

That Jugg indeed looks pretty good.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 13, 2017)

Do we have a guesstimate on the pricing on those Misha "pros"?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 13, 2017)

Somewhere between one DK2 and two DK2s. 

Maybe a DK2 plus a couple of Harley Bentons.


----------



## starkill (Jan 13, 2017)

Tisca said:


> Do we have a guesstimate on the pricing on those Misha "pros"?


I'm pretty sure they won't go below 1000 Euros/Dollars.
But depends also on the number of strings.
On a 6 string version I expect only slightly above 1000. like 1050 or 1100.
A 7 string I'd say around 1250 and 8 String around 1350.

every price I named +/-100 bucks


----------



## CykkVii (Jan 13, 2017)

HotKarl said:


>



I generally like the looks on the misha mansoor models; part from the hideous periphery inlay.. Too bad they cost a ....ton for a machined guitar.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think this was posted here, but here's a picture of what looks like JS series Gus G sig (based on the Jackson branded pickups):


----------



## xzacx (Jan 13, 2017)

I think the JS Gus Gs look awesome, especially with sharkfins rather than his logo. If the USA version only comes with his logo, I could see grabbing one of these cheap and swapping pickups. I really like em.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2017)

Those look cool. Dig the Sharfins.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 13, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> So that's basically the old Jackson Alexi Laiho used to use. Very interesting.



The Wildchild yes.

Only difference is Alexi''s RR24 Had a single coil neck pickup...

If Jackson does that, it's instant buy.


----------



## starkill (Jan 14, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> The Wildchild yes.
> 
> Only difference is Alexi''s RR24 Had a single coil neck pickup...
> 
> If Jackson does that, it's instant buy.



No, it has literally nothing to do with it. 
First of all, only the prototype had that single coil, the final
version not anymore. He only plays bridge PUs. 
If it's a X-Series, the guitar is made of basswood, but his was
always alder, and not to forget the Ebony fretboard, not Rosewood. 
The only thing that this one has in common with the original
Jackson Laiho is the gold hardware. Just because it's a Rhoads
shape it is not automatically "Basically a Alexi Sig". The guitars
who where the closest (at least in terms of general specs) to the 
original AL Sig have been the discontinued RR24 line.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 14, 2017)

Jackson Rhoads with yellow bevels and and gold hardware would be instant Alexi territory. I'd want one bad!


----------



## Nag (Jan 14, 2017)

starkill said:


> No, it has literally nothing to do with it.
> First of all, only the prototype had that single coil, the final
> version not anymore. He only plays bridge PUs.
> If it's a X-Series, the guitar is made of basswood, but his was
> ...




whoa, someone got offended in here


----------



## arasys (Jan 14, 2017)

I wish some of current Jackson pickups were identical to their old school pickups like J50Bc with mid boost, that stuff is now being imitated by EMG through alx sig.

As far as Marty's new signature I am guessing his new pickups will be similar to Duncan Distortion or tighter version of JB? 

7 string fixed bridge RR model would be tasty


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 14, 2017)

I didn't mean rhoads with yellow = alexi. More of a joke. Dude had an alder 24 fret yellow beveled single pickup guitar. And it was the the "original" guitar I've always pictured him with. Also COB is was pretty big for a while. That's it. 

If this is a pro series with a real Floyd and 2 pickups that would be killer IMO.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 14, 2017)

starkill said:


> No, it has literally nothing to do with it.
> First of all, only the prototype had that single coil, the final
> version not anymore. He only plays bridge PUs.
> If it's a X-Series, the guitar is made of basswood, but his was
> ...



Whoa triggered much. Alexi is associated with the RR shape, black with yellow bevels, and gold hardware.

Just how it is. I


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2017)

I mean, it's pretty ....ing obvious they're trying to get an Alexi vibe on that Rhoads. Full-colored bevel vs pinstriping, gold hardware, solid black soapbar pickups...






Never, ever seen any other rhoads like it, save for the RR24, which was also an obvious Alexi clone.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 14, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Whoa triggered much. Alexi is associated with the RR shape, black with yellow bevels, and gold hardware.
> 
> Just how it is.



Yep. It's really not that complicated, haha. If Gibson came out with another Bullseye Les Paul that had marginally different specs that the Zakk Wylde model, people would still say it was 'basically a Zakk Wylde model'. The black/yellow bevel combo is a little less iconic, but I don't think it's ever been associated with any other famous artist than (or before) Alexi Laiho. 

Sidenote: I know all his Jacksons were stolen many years ago, and the related story about why he switched to ESP afterward, but did those Jacksons ever resurface? Not to derail the topic, just am curious because I used to obsess over Laiho's Jacksons as a teenager...


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 14, 2017)

Nit that I know of. They were stolen in his hometown iirc. I'm pretty.sure they are under a bed somewhere lol.

Appreciate the backup as well.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 14, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Nit that I know of. They were stolen in his hometown iirc. I'm pretty.sure they are under a bed somewhere lol.
> 
> Appreciate the backup as well.



I've often thought that the guy that has those has to be total Gollum with those. Never even heard of them being for sale. I mean someone is bound to see one of them some time, and be like HEY!?!


----------



## starkill (Jan 15, 2017)

Nagash said:


> whoa, someone got offended in here


No, it's just that a guitar isn't only about looks. 
And many people play Rhoads guitars. A guitar has other
specifications than only the finish and the colour of the hardware. 
That is what I was trying to say. Sure, it some kind of "vibe" too it. 
But it has infact, when you really look at the specs, nothing to do
with the original. 

If you have a car that looks similar to a Ferrari but it has a Renault 
engine in it and whatever else, would you call it a Ferrari? Maybe a 
pseudo wannabe Ferrari, but not a Ferrari.

If they do the guitar in the Pro Series, we can talk, because that guitar can really hit the specs, but not as X-Series because I own the X-Series version of the Black/Xellow bevel RR24.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 15, 2017)

So Charvel has posted their second teaser pic that makes it look like the Pro Mods are finally getting a carve in the heel. Uh oh. Maybe the Schecter Sun Valley made them bring their A game a little more? At this point, the clunky neck joint was becoming my only complaint with Charvel and I thought they saw it as legacy enough that they weren't going to ditch it.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 15, 2017)

starkill said:


> No, it's just that a guitar isn't only about looks.
> And many people play Rhoads guitars. A guitar has other
> specifications than only the finish and the colour of the hardware.
> That is what I was trying to say. Sure, it some kind of "vibe" too it.
> ...



Dude,

Alexi signature ESP isn't even available in the US lol. The only Alexi you get in US is the elongated SV. You Have To Order Outside THE US to get a proper one. So even if we wanted "correct spec" it's damage hard. Plus most prod unction models don't have the last 4 frets scalloped like he does.

No one said it was an exact match to Alexi guitar. I said specifically they are going an Alexi route. It's a 24 fret RR with gold hardware and yellow bevels. It's pretty obvious.

A ton of artist sigs on the market right now aren't even made to the artist spec. It's just a cheap variant.

And Some of Alexi Jacksons had a single coil in the neck.

Not sure why you seem kern on trolling the topic...Your essentially saying artist signature guitars and customs are made to their spec.... Shocker...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 15, 2017)

And that would have been a bad design decision to leave a giant square heel. Because then they were limiting themselves to "buyers that want a charvel". As many people indifferent to brand might pick up a Schecter with SS frets, a carved heel, and an equal or better trem and decide "this one is more comfortable". 

Like you said, aside from "legacy" there isn't a benefit to having a giant bulky heel. It's the main reason I sold my '12 So Cal less than a year later. Loved the look, didn't like how it played.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 15, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> And that would have been a bad design decision to leave a giant square heel. Because then they were limiting themselves to "buyers that want a charvel". As many people indifferent to brand might pick up a Schecter with SS frets, a carved heel, and an equal or better trem and decide "this one is more comfortable".
> 
> Like you said, aside from "legacy" there isn't a benefit to having a giant bulky heel. It's the main reason I sold my '12 So Cal less than a year later. Loved the look, didn't like how it played.



Definitely. A Custom Select Charvel would have cost me around what my Sully 624T did, there are many reasons I went with Sully (very glad I did!), but among them was these sexy carves: 





Charvel wins by getting to keep the Strat headstock and having nailed this, but they've proven their point, the USA line appeals more to "traditional" Charvel aesthetics, so the Pro Mods should be able to adapt. Because right now, the Sun Valley is looking pretty appealing. The truss wheel was a huge step, so if they're making other modifications, even better.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 15, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Definitely. A Custom Select Charvel would have cost me around what my Sully 624T did, there are many reasons I went with Sully (very glad I did!), but among them was these sexy carves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THIS IS SOOOO funny. As SOON as I saw that model on Schecters site I went "uh oh, shots fired". Too bad it'll have a neck like a lamp post.

I am loving the truss wheel ideas. I hope this is on the mind of a lot of manufacturers. It's awesome to have that adjustment available so conveniently.


----------



## Millul (Jan 15, 2017)

feraledge said:


> So Charvel has posted their second teaser pic that makes it look like the Pro Mods are finally getting a carve in the heel. Uh oh. Maybe the Schecter Sun Valley made them bring their A game a little more? At this point, the clunky neck joint was becoming my only complaint with Charvel and I thought they saw it as legacy enough that they weren't going to ditch it.



For real...?!?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 15, 2017)

Millul said:


> For real...?!?



From what they're teasing...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 15, 2017)

Chef, most new Schecters have the "Sls" neck which is really quite thin and comfortable. I mean, yeah schecter has a few different necks and this might be a bigger one, but for example the banshee/merrow guitars are pretty thin without going into ibanez territory.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats true. I actually liked the blackjack neck I played a bit ago. Much improved.

Man, I REALLY need to emphasize when I am using dark humor lol.

I did recently try a banshee and was suprised at the neck thickness considering the target consumer. Not Strat like by any means but I expected a more Wizard territory. Felt more "in between" the blackjack and hellraisers which surprised me.

I am spoiled by Jacksons compound radius on my SLSMG tho. That to me is a perfect neck shape.

I cut my teeth on the LTDM400 mid 2000's and that neck was super wide and thin so maybe I am just heavily biased.

I am excited to see what jackson puts out from what I have heard it might be a surprising year.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Thats true. I actually liked the blackjack neck I played a bit ago. Much improved.
> 
> Man, I REALLY need to emphasize when I am using dark humor lol.
> 
> ...



Depends on which Wizard, the bigger thing for me is the C of the SLS, etc shapes versus the flat back of Ibanez. My wrists love a good C. Which Banshee did you try? I've never tried an Extreme, but the originals were great and not too thin IMO.
BTW, radius =/= neck shape, it's just the radius of the fretboard.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 16, 2017)

Banshee elite.

I don't want to hijack the thread lol.

I love jackson necks tho.


----------



## aceinet (Jan 16, 2017)

Nut size man, nut size! 

The dang Schecters are going with the 1.625 nut size, even smaller than what they use on most of their guitars. Yet they are sticking with the more traditional (aka what Eddie used) smaller size for the Sun Valley model. Why? The rest of the specs are great.


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 17, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Dude,
> 
> And Some of Alexi Jacksons had a single coil in the neck.


*
None *of Alexi's Jacksons had single coil in the neck. The yellow beveled RR with single coil in the neck belongs to Roope Latvala.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 17, 2017)

Ivars V said:


> *
> None *of Alexi's Jacksons had single coil in the neck. The yellow beveled RR with single coil in the neck belongs to Roope Latvala.



Can that guy please get into another band so that he can have old school as hell custom ESP or Jackson? Come on Roope!


----------



## starkill (Jan 17, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Can that guy please get into another band so that he can have old school as hell custom ESP or Jackson? Come on Roope!


I'd love to see Stone again.
His own band Roope had before he went on with COB.
But as it seems, Roope has retired. In terms of music.
By the way: The Stone music is great.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 17, 2017)

starkill said:


> I'd love to see Stone again.
> His own band Roope had before he went on with COB.
> But as it seems, Roope has retired. In terms of music.
> By the way: The Stone music is great.



I know he does session stuff for other metal bands and has some liner note credits.

I THOUGHT he was in another small project with someone from Meshuggah, or maybe soil-work I cant remember off hand.

That guy is an EXTREMELY underrated player.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ivars V said:


> *
> None *of Alexi's Jacksons had single coil in the neck. The yellow beveled RR with single coil in the neck belongs to Roope Latvala.



And it was a glorious RR as well! Made me rethink my FS/FT ad haha!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out how Jackson Guitars can be so simple looking yet so F*****G incredible at the same time.

I sense some pro warriors in my future...


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how Jackson Guitars can be so simple looking yet so F*****G incredible at the same time.
> 
> I sense some pro warriors in my future...


Ans even though Jackson is my favourite guitar company of all time,
I won't ever understand how Jackson ....ed with so many awesome artists 
in the early 2000s. I mean if they just made Alexi a new Wildchild RR24 they could still have him on their artist roster. 
I mean the ESP/LTD Alexi sigs are one of the best selling signature guitars ever, 
with only dudes like the Kirk Hammet and James hetfield guitars selling more. 
They were so retarded letting him go, but they ....ed with literally every outstanding musician in the early 2000s.
I mean you just have to look at the old MIJ RR24 "pseudo Alexi Sig". 
They sold like hell.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 18, 2017)

starkill said:


> I'd love to see Stone again.
> His own band Roope had before he went on with COB.
> But as it seems, Roope has retired. In terms of music.
> By the way: The Stone music is great.



In the time between Stone and COB he was also in Waltari which did a lot of great and weird stuff, my favorite being YEAH! YEAH! DIE! DIE! (Death metal symphony in deep C) and Evankeliumi:


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2017)

Saw a new jackson kv yesterday
All white, white binding, chrome pu's. Looks kinda different


----------



## Possessed (Jan 18, 2017)

starkill said:


> Ans even though Jackson is my favourite guitar company of all time,
> I won't ever understand how Jackson ....ed with so many awesome artists
> in the early 2000s. I mean if they just made Alexi a new Wildchild RR24 they could still have him on their artist roster.
> I mean the ESP/LTD Alexi sigs are one of the best selling signature guitars ever,
> ...



Agreed. But i think their biggest loss is Dave Mustaine


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jan 18, 2017)

Possessed said:


> Agreed. But i think their biggest loss is Dave Mustaine



That's because he wanted to buy the company before it sold to FMIC. Sour Grapes? This is also the same dude that left ESP because he didn't want to be affiliated with the same guitar company as Metallica.


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

Possessed said:


> Agreed. But i think their biggest loss is Dave Mustaine



Yeah, him too. Jackson ....ed literally everything in the early 2000s. 
I'd still love to know who was responsible for artist relations, I'd love to 
give that turd a proper beating. I mean how can a company so retarded 
and literally throw tons of potential sold instruments into the dumpster.
I mean imagine, a full line of Dave and Alexi Laiho signatures. I mean especially
with Alexi Laiho it wasn't a big thing. He got his original Wildchild CS stolen
and he was about to tour and needed a new one quickly and Jacksons was like, "no go f*ck yourself". 
And after then ESP was like "yeah, we build you one in a couple of days" > ESP Alexi Scythe was born. 

And yeah, Dave should'be bought that company instead of retarded Fender.


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

Metal Mortician said:


> That's because he wanted to buy the company before it sold to FMIC. Sour Grapes? This is also the same dude that left ESP because he didn't want to be affiliated with the same guitar company as Metallica.


But that was a whole other story. 
Dave had a bond with Jackson, really.
Sure, the ESP thing was childish, but you can't compare that. 
Jackson was (and is still sometimes) f*cking really hard with people.
They're just decades behind other big companies, especially ESP,
in terms of artist relations. ESP literally throws signatures at people,
and this is, you have to admit, the right way these days.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 18, 2017)

Metal Mortician said:


> That's because he wanted to buy the company before it sold to FMIC. Sour Grapes? This is also the same dude that left ESP because he didn't want to be affiliated with the same guitar company as Metallica.



Metallica is probably one reason. But he has also acclaimed that he dosent like the shape of his ESP sig to be bigger than jackson V.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2017)

Never heard that " affiliated with metallica at esp" thing
Lot of artists say it's complicated to hve what you want at esp because it takes a lot of time
The axxion sold bad, his V's were too big ald dean offered him a good deal so he left is what i heard ( i don't say that what tou re syaing is wrong
Just the first time i read that


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 18, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how Jackson Guitars can be so simple looking yet so F*****G incredible at the same time.
> 
> I sense some pro warriors in my future...



Has something been announced I'm unaware of?! Also 7 string Pro warrior. Come on world.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2017)

Possessed said:


> Agreed. But i think their biggest loss is Dave Mustaine



I'd say it's Jeff Hanneman. Mustaine didn't really sell lots of guitars.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 18, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> I'd say it's Jeff Hanneman. Mustaine didn't really sell lots of guitars.



Then Dean is very stupid to pay top dollars to have Mustaine as their no.1 artist 

Hanneman soloist is nice. But talk about the endorsers of jackson before 2000, Mustaine is surely the no.1. Maybe Phil Collen can compete!


----------



## Juan_sa (Jan 18, 2017)

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guitars/?new=yes&sort=new&page=1


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2017)

Holy ..... There is so much stuff that I want in there. But seriously, no Pro kelly or warrior still?


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2017)

My favorites:


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2017)

Possessed said:


> Then Dean is very stupid to pay top dollars to have Mustaine as their no.1 artist


That's probably because he was all they could get at the time and they were looking for a dime replacement.
And, for once, I don't think they really pay top dollar, Dean likely doesn't have the financial power of the big boys, and especially not ESP. I doubt he left over money. I also doubt he left because of Metallica, who had been using ESP way before Mustaine got there. If he didn't want to have the same brand, he wouldn't have come from the start.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 18, 2017)

That slab top X series Kelly is great. Love all the reverse headstock Rhoads. That stop-tail/TOM KV is killer too except I'm not a fan of those inlays. Other than the expected disappointment when it comes to new USA-made models, there is some really cool stuff in there.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 18, 2017)

Welp I'm buying that Laiho V, and waiting for a Pro warrior next year.


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

Holy Moly
This line up is strong as f*ck.
I can't see any company top that.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 18, 2017)

Loving the ash top 7, the rosewood top one looks killer too


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Welp I'm buying that Laiho V, and waiting for a Pro warrior next year.


It is not an Alexi sig. 
With the reversed headstock, Blackouts and the HH config 
it's not even close.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 18, 2017)

Damn, Jackson has some insane guitars this year. 

The PRO Series Rhoads looks unbelieveable - just like i would order one from the custom shop. 

It even has a reversed headstock and a oiled neck


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 18, 2017)

Seriously awesome stuff coming from Jackson this year. VERY impressed!

Did anyone notice the headstock looking a little wonky on the orange DKA8M? Or is it just me?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 18, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> Seriously awesome stuff coming from Jackson this year. VERY impressed!
> 
> Did anyone notice the headstock looking a little wonky on the orange DKA8M? Or is it just me?



Yeah it looks a little off, I think it's the 8 string configuration that makes it look kinda chubby


----------



## oracles (Jan 18, 2017)

The DK7QHT is really about the only new offering I'm interested in. With a pickup swap, it'd make for a good backup to my Aristides 070 and aging RG7421. 

Would've loved to see a pro series KE and WR, but I was never holding my breath for that to happen.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 18, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> Yeah it looks a little off, I think it's the 8 string configuration that makes it look kinda chubby



I thought the same until I compared it to the JS version's headstock.





Also, dem seemingly LARGE pickup routs on the JS  WEW


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 18, 2017)

starkill said:


> It is not an Alexi sig.
> With the reversed headstock, Blackouts and the HH config
> it's not even close.



I was actively teasing you.  I know it's not, basswood and blackouts (ew on the blackouts imo). Just having fun. I seriously do like it.


----------



## starkill (Jan 18, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I was actively teasing you.  I know it's not, basswood and blackouts (ew on the blackouts imo). Just having fun. I seriously do like it.


I know, and I wanted to bitch haha.
No, but beautiful guitar anyway.
But I'll buy the green one because I have a yellow one already.
But the main design of the green one is definetily ripped off
his actual ESP Alexi Greeny, the green sharkfin inlays told it haha.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 18, 2017)

I got super excited and (stupidly) thought this was the return of the Fusion at first, but it's still a gorgeous Dinky. Natural finish>flamed veneers all day.

Jackson really needs to bring back short scaled super strats. The world needs more


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2017)

Saw the catalog one week ago.But couldnt say anything as i promised my dealer
The kelly is cool, and that Waggoner rhoads style too
The rest... average
Jackson should stop putting duncan design on thei x series for the price like on the scott ian...


----------



## arasys (Jan 18, 2017)

Jackson.. literally killed it this year, holy crap! those RRs, King V, Gus Gs! Charcoal Grey on RR and Soloist look amazing. I was hoping for a fixed bridge 7 string RR, very nice.. Okoume DK7 looks nice as well.

*breathing heavily, trying not to look at my wallet*


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2017)

Also, I must say that I am quite disapointed in the Pro HT6 color options. I wish it had the same color options as the 7 string.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 18, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Also, I must say that I am quite disapointed in the Pro HT6 color options. I wish it had the same color options as the 7 string.



Gotta save something for next year  I really like the gunmetal finish. Someone posted a quote from a dealer saying the price will be $799. With a price like that I'm intrigued but I need to know more about those pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2017)

I was afraid the Marty Friedman Monarkh was going to be 24 frets...

But...






It's 22 frets.

I ....ing need it now.

On top of that...

X Series Kellyâ&#8222;¢ KEXM | X Series | JacksonÂ® Guitars





X Series Kellyâ&#8222;¢ KEX | X Series | JacksonÂ® Guitars


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 18, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

Essentially an old school Alexi with the things I would want on a RR anyways??? FUAAAARK, GAS is RAGING! And whatever this is...


----------



## arasys (Jan 18, 2017)

EMG also has a new page for Marty Friedman signature set

http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/signature-sets/passive/mf-set.html#video


(alnico 5 magnets like Seymour Duncan JB)


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 18, 2017)

Tasty hardtails! Wish there were some HSS hardtails though. Just as well ESP/Schecter has that covered.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking at it the KV is just a variation of scott ian's sig ...


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow really cool stuff going on. Those charcoal guitars are sick. I am a little disappointed they didn't release a warrior in that scheme considering the success of the Dave Davidson.

Guess I am waiting till summer.

Is it just me or is that Head stock on the "Telly" .....Off?


----------



## arasys (Jan 18, 2017)

zebrawood top, fuchsia burst and alien burst are very pretty.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2017)

Only ones I'm feeling are the black stained ones. The rest, meh.

And, I have the worst aversion to zebra wood. I think it's hideous on anything and everything. Looks like cheap, 70s furniture.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 18, 2017)

Surprised no one has mentioned the 7 string tele .....

http://jacksonguitars.com/guitars/?series=x_series


----------



## Viginez (Jan 18, 2017)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Damn, Jackson has some insane guitars this year.
> 
> The PRO Series Rhoads looks unbelieveable - just like i would order one from the custom shop.
> 
> It even has a reversed headstock and a oiled neck


would buy it instantly with the standard headstock (non reverse)


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 18, 2017)

Those reversed Rhoads OMG... and that hardtail RR24-7 *deep breath*


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 18, 2017)

ugh no damn kelly's in hardtail... really makes me mad...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2017)

That alien burst soloist is sick!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 18, 2017)

I will be getting this


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

Skullet said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the 7 string tele .....
> 
> http://jacksonguitars.com/guitars/?series=x_series



Thank goodness it comes in white, too. Not sure how I feel about it. Just can't make myself like the inline Jackson headstock with 7 strings.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 18, 2017)

Was hoping that they would do a Double Rhoads signature but this is pretty cool. Love the metallic finish.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jan 18, 2017)

Skullet said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the 7 string tele .....
> 
> http://jacksonguitars.com/guitars/?series=x_series



The white finish looks so much better with the black headstock. Would love to see this in a Pro Series or higher.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2017)

Skullet said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the 7 string tele .....
> 
> http://jacksonguitars.com/guitars/?series=x_series



Probably because it just doesn't look that cool. 

Something about it looks... off. As if it looks like a toy.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

^ it's because 24 frets and a giant pointed headstock look pretty strange with a Tele body.


----------



## Aso (Jan 18, 2017)

theicon2125 said:


> Was hoping that they would do a Double Rhoads signature but this is pretty cool. Love the metallic finish.



Isn't that just a custom made for Mick and there currently are no plans for a sig model?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 18, 2017)

Pretty sure by the writing on the case it's going to be like Dave Davidson's warrior where you are basically placing a custom shop order with those exact specs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2017)

Aso said:


> Isn't that just a custom made for Mick and there currently are no plans for a sig model?



"USA CUSTOM LIMITED EDITION SOLOIST"


----------



## Aso (Jan 18, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "USA CUSTOM LIMITED EDITION SOLOIST"



Seems I should learn to read....


Looks like The Music Zoo is getting one. They posted on Instagram to contact them if your interested. I probably shouldn't since I have two masterbuilds on order.


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 18, 2017)

The only thing that still bugs me is white binding. White binding everywhere. At least that Ash DK3 has black, and only on the headstock.


----------



## Aso (Jan 18, 2017)

I would love a Jackson Explorer shape but I know they would refuse the order. They built some for NAMM this year though.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jan 18, 2017)

The Music Zoo's Facebook page is delivering all the goods.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2017)

Aso said:


> I would love a Jackson Explorer shape but I know they would refuse the order. They built some for NAMM this year though.



I believe they were working on something with Phil Collen on those, maybe an anniversary deal. Who knows, might end up being a sig? It's different enough that they would probably do it. I think it looks solid. Phil tends to have good taste, but we are on different sides of the neck profile world.


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 19, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Also, I must say that I am quite disapointed in the Pro HT6 color options. I wish it had the same color options as the 7 string.



This. A little disappointed on the specs too, but I guess keeping it relatively inexpensive means generic pickups, regular frets, etc.

Personally, I'm much more excited about the hardtail pro series soloists (the natty and the pink especially), as well as the purple hardtail dinky.

No, offense, bulb, I know you're on this forum. Maybe if I get my hands on one I'll change my tune, but, for now, I'm not particularly impressed.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 19, 2017)

Gah! It would have been reeeaaallly perfect if not for that white body binding.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 19, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> That's probably because he was all they could get at the time and they were looking for a dime replacement.
> And, for once, I don't think they really pay top dollar, Dean likely doesn't have the financial power of the big boys, and especially not ESP. I doubt he left over money. I also doubt he left because of Metallica, who had been using ESP way before Mustaine got there. If he didn't want to have the same brand, he wouldn't have come from the start.




Of course for the money. He has already planned for going back to jackson. Then suddenly Dean comes in and he endorses Dean afterwards


----------



## Possessed (Jan 19, 2017)

New satin PC1s are awesome! I need a satin blue one as well


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 19, 2017)

Possessed said:


> New satin PC1s are awesome! I need a satin blue one as well



Only thing I don't like is the satin gold hardware on them


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 19, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Gah! It would have been reeeaaallly perfect if not for that white body binding.



I actually don't mind the binding. The more I look at this one the more I like it. I love how they went with the reverse headstock too.


----------



## jerm (Jan 19, 2017)

The new DK7 looks so sick with the rosewood top.

How are the Mexican made Pro Series?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 19, 2017)

man. .... jackson.

how hard is it to make a pro warrior.


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jackson custom shop


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

Those beveled 7 strings are awful. The multiscale looks neat.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 19, 2017)

guitargeorge1 said:


> Jackson custom shop



See, now if that rev hs, carved top H+S was a new model, I'd be fapping right now. THOSE rock!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 19, 2017)

Djentlyman said:


> The Music Zoo's Facebook page is delivering all the goods.



This is an absolute atrocity and, as a Randy fan, I'm offended by this:


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## manu80 (Jan 19, 2017)

yeah pink dots would have been killer
.Just kidding. It's a monster....


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 19, 2017)

I was scared that this came from Jackson. I'm a bit relieved to see the Fender logo. That should have never been allowed to leave the shop, let alone be built.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

^ I think that's hilarious. It's an old Fender shape called the Katana and obviously a tongue-in-cheek parody of the Rhoads guitar.


----------



## dimebagfan01 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking at all the new models/finishes for this year, I'm actually pretty stoked about what Jackson has to offer. I'm a big Jackson fanboy but they haven't really impressed me in the past few years with their NAMM reveals. The natural RR24 looks killer in both finishes, the new Soloist finishes are sick, and they brought flat top Kellys into production (I've always preferred the flat top to the beveled models). I'm a little disappointed at the lack of King Vs and how butt ugly the KVT is, but all in all the lineup is better than most previous years so I can't complain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

cardinal said:


> ^ I think that's hilarious. It's an old Fender shape called the Katana and obviously a tongue-in-cheek parody of the Rhoads guitar.



 Don't get your jimmies in a twist. Not like this is going to be for sale anyway.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 19, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't get your jimmies in a twist. Not like this is going to be for sale anyway.



Uh, yes it is. Look at the cards on the neck. TMZ and Truetone bought them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

electriceye said:


> Uh, yes it is. Look at the cards on the neck. TMZ and Truetone bought them.



As a production model. Fender, Jackson, and Charvel always sells their custom shop show-offs at NAMM.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

electriceye said:


> Uh, yes it is. Look at the cards on the neck. TMZ and Truetone bought them.



BTW, there probably is only one of those. From what I understand, shops put their cards on a guitar they want (to resell), and there is a drawing to see which shop will get it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 19, 2017)

The Music Zoo posted specs for the new Jackson signature models. 

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2017-new-jackson-guitars-artist-signature-models

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/n...-usa-custom-limited-edition-signature-soloist

The Mick Thomson is a Masterbuild, only 14 made.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

...., the MF-1 has a legit maple top... Might be that over the Joe D sig.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 20, 2017)

Wait, what? The KEXT -series kelly is a hardtail (TOM), even though the pic on Jackson's website shows the trem version. 

I was just GASsing for a hardtail Kelly... if you ditch the neck PU you've almost got a poor man's KE1T.


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 20, 2017)

The new rr24 with ash top will be mine. They guessed almost everything of what I had with custom shop rr in mind! Or maybe I'm just gonna grab a used japanese rr24. We'll see, but I'm getting rhoads this year!


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh no Jackson has jumped on the train to bevel town...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2017)

Guamskyy said:


> Oh no Jackson has jumped on the train to bevel town...



While at the same time releasing production model slab top Kelly's, Rhoads and King V. You win some you lose some.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 20, 2017)

I bet the kiesel copy is built by the new builder named Joe Williams. Last year he somehow copied JP6, this year he copied Kiesel


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 20, 2017)

Djentlyman said:


> The white finish looks so much better with the black headstock. Would love to see this in a Pro Series or higher.



The extreme angle on all the strings at the nut can't be good for tuning stability.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's Andertons video of the Jackson booth. They show the ash top RR24 at around 6:40 and it looks amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skFusD7NVKE


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Forkface said:


> man. .... jackson.
> 
> how hard is it to make a pro warrior.



Well,

Judging from the drought apparently you have to travel interdimensionally to get the materials, then mail away for some things.

Its all very technical with graphs and charts and such. 

Cut them some slack, man. Its only been 30 Years. Sheesh.


----------



## Aso (Jan 20, 2017)

Possessed said:


> I bet the kiesel copy is built by the new builder named Joe Williams. Last year he somehow copied JP6, this year he copied Kiesel



The Music Zoo is getting that one and the build tag doesn't say who built. They must be ashamed of it also


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Here's Andertons video of the Jackson booth. They show the ash top RR24 at around 6:40 and it looks amazing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skFusD7NVKE



Got a feeling that one of these is gonna end up in my house this year.


----------



## Aso (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone see the specs for the Mick Thomson limited sig? I am assuming its standard soloist specs with a hard mounted floyd but was just curious


----------



## Possessed (Jan 20, 2017)

Aso said:


> Anyone see the specs for the Mick Thomson limited sig? I am assuming its standard soloist specs with a hard mounted floyd but was just curious



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vBvntjto1k&t=6s
Check this out!


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> Got a feeling that one of these is gonna end up in my house this year.



You and me both.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> Got a feeling that one of these is gonna end up in my house this year.



I hear you brother! Haven't felt so strongly about either this or the Alexi-ish sig in a long time. Going to save some pennies and spring for one for sure.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> I hear you brother! Haven't felt so strongly about either this or the Alexi-ish sig in a long time. Going to save some pennies and spring for one for sure.



ITS NOT THE ALEXI SIG!

ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE ALEXI SIG!

JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE YELLOW BEVELS DOESNT MEAN ITS....

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 20, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> ITS NOT THE ALEXI SIG!
> 
> ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE ALEXI SIG!
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah, but for me any RR with yellow bevels, gold hardware and a FR will essentially be an Alexi sig, or a wannabe sig. I'll bet you like one Dollar that this model would have never been made if Alexi hadn't made them famous.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Yeah yeah, but for me any RR with yellow bevels, gold hardware and a FR will essentially be an Alexi sig, or a wannabe sig. I'll bet you like one Dollar that this model would have never been made if Alexi hadn't made them famous.



Oh I am with you, I am ribbing naother poster who gave me the gears when I called it a Wildchild.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 20, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Oh I am with you, I am ribbing naother poster who gave me the gears when I called it a Wildchild.



 

If I get one, I'll take out the neck PU and slap a Wildchild sticker on it. For sure.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2017)

love the color of the thomson sig...maybe out in pro later in the year like the scott ian...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2017)

manu80 said:


> love the color of the thomson sig...maybe out in pro later in the year like the scott ian...



I wouldn't be suprised if it's released at summer NAMM. I can't see them having an artist of this caliber with no production model.


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 20, 2017)

MatthewK said:


> The extreme angle on all the strings at the nut can't be good for tuning stability.



I heard about that. its the first time I see talking about it in this thread. there is a few hardtail model with the classic headstock this year. if it's so bad for tuning stability, why are they doing it? the AT-1 headstock solve the problem, if there is any


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 20, 2017)

From Jacksons youtube channel.
People seem to be bicthing about that it hasn't got the BKP in it, but I guess they just went the Ibanez route and put super cheap pickups in it and then people can change it to whatever they want.


----------



## Aso (Jan 20, 2017)

Possessed said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vBvntjto1k&t=6s
> Check this out!



Thanks. Now to decide if I should get one.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 20, 2017)

Since it is supposed to be affordable, why would somebody bitch about not having juggernauts. This approach definitely supports the original intention.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 20, 2017)

^ Totally agree, but I guess youtube comments be youtube comments 

But I agree with the comments to some extend, the only thing branded on the Pro series Misha is the Luminlays? jackson bridge, pickups and tuners. Yes it has an ebony fretboard to drive the price up a bit, but still it seems a bit expensive for what basicly has the same specs as a chinese Jackson.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Snarpaasi said:


> Since it is supposed to be affordable, why would somebody bitch about not having juggernauts. This approach definitely supports the original intention.



Because everyone wants their cake but don't want to learn how to break eggs.

We get an AWESOME shape in a guitar with premium upgrades for a decent price.

Jackson puts a lot of effort into making their guitars affordable, at least they made the effort to give a guitar specifically voiced pickups instead of dropping lackluster EMG HZ, Or Duncan Designs in it.

I think this is TREMENDOUS value for what it is. The finish quality on those flame tops (looks like an actual top not a veneer) is pretty spectacular.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Sumsar said:


> ^ Totally agree, but I guess youtube comments be youtube comments
> 
> But I agree with the comments to some extend, the only thing branded on the Pro series Misha is the Luminlays? Jackson bridge, pickups and tuners. Yes it has an ebony fretboard to drive the price up a bit, but still it seems a bit expensive for what basicly has the same specs as a Chinese Jackson.



Its a totally different shape than all other production models (other than the HT6/7 obviously), it has the shaved neck joint so no bulky heel, the one piece maple neck...

Id rather pay for the solidness of these specs than have a price jacked up because there are hipshot locking tuners, hipshot bridge, and strap locks.... I mean BKP Juggz are $300....

So Jackson should release a Pro version with BKP, the same woods, same hardware, same pickups, just not custom. So jack the price to $1500 USD, when his actual base model is $2100....

Doesn't seem to be worth it imo. I'm just saying I think they definitely went about this one correctly. If we got BKP in this guitar it would have been on a JS level body which is not bad, but I am happy to see Misha was adamant about what he wanted to offer.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 20, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> I hear you brother! Haven't felt so strongly about either this or the Alexi-ish sig in a long time. Going to save some pennies and spring for one for sure.



I already know that I'll be picking up the non-Alexi Alexi sig and swapping in a proper Floyd. The specs are right, and aside from it not having an ebony board I'm not waiting for them to make this a pro. It looks like they want the pro series to be the "fancy top" line. And they look amazing imo. 

Neckthrough V in a cool finish and not stupid expensive? Ok deal. Lol.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

Too bad they don't want to make a fancy pro WARRIOR OR F*****G KELLY!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

I just realized they revamped the DKA8 with a 28'' scale length.

Not bad.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just realized they revamped the DKA8 with a 28'' scale length.
> 
> Not bad.



And orange! Bout time we get a color on those babies!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just realized they revamped the DKA8 with a 28'' scale length.
> 
> Not bad.



What was it before?

I wonder if they changed the PW tuners to a wider slot locking tuner. I remember the smaller Guage hole of the last tuners (PW auto trims??) made it hard to get those higher Guage F - F# strings most of us use for that tuning.

I love the color tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

It used to be 26.5''.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2017)

The sucky thing for us early adopters is that they finally have a guitar I want to buy, and the last thing I need now is another traditional 8 string. I wish it had a trem or a fan, or something else. Gotta hand it to Schecter and Ibanez on getting niche stuff to market faster.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jan 20, 2017)

I have no problem with them not including BKPs on the Misha pro series; it would drive the price up way too much for who they're targeting with this. Stainless steel frets would have been a huge win for them to include, but I'm sure it just wasn't feasible in this price range.


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Jan 21, 2017)

Djentlyman said:


> The Music Zoo's Facebook page is delivering all the goods.



Charvel Juggernaut kinda thing?


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 21, 2017)

Close. Looks like just a new version of that model desolation tho lol.

I do like the elongated horns of the juggernaut...


----------



## cardinal (Jan 21, 2017)

It's just a custom shop San Dimas 7.


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 21, 2017)

the more I see it, the more the white MM grows on me....


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 30, 2017)

Im sure for the price its a banger


----------



## heathenhotel (Feb 11, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Too bad they don't want to make a fancy pro WARRIOR OR F*****G KELLY!!!!!



They did...


----------



## heathenhotel (Feb 11, 2017)

I just bought a white 2017 Jackson Telly 7 string so I am pretty pumped to see how that turns out. I bought a set of BKP warpigs for it as well.


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 11, 2017)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Because everyone wants their cake but don't want to learn how to break eggs.
> 
> We get an AWESOME shape in a guitar with premium upgrades for a decent price.
> 
> ...



Let's be real here, the jackson pro is inferior in every aspect to the km7. I'm not even a fan of the km7 but there is no objective reason to get this over the km7 to save $150 unless you're a massive misha fanboy.

regular vs SS frets, jackson vs duncan pickups, jackson vs hipshot hardware, no name vs tusq nut, indo? vs korean manufacturing, etc etc

The banshee 7 which they just discontinued had better specs and was cheaper too

Bottom line, it's a very basic 7 string with a fancy looking veneer


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Let's be real here, the jackson pro is inferior in every aspect to the km7. I'm not even a fan of the km7 but there is no objective reason to get this over the km7 to save $150 unless you're a massive misha fanboy.
> 
> regular vs SS frets, jackson vs duncan pickups, jackson vs hipshot hardware, no name vs tusq nut, indo? vs korean manufacturing, etc etc
> 
> ...



It's $150 cheaper. That is a lot to a lot of people. Especially the Die-hard younger fans who have likely been GASing for a version of their favorite guitarists gear that they can afford. Not to mention the legion of metal fans who don't spend all their time reading SS.org that want a cool guitar. 

I'm 100% with you btw on the price/value ratio at ~$950+, but the price point they selected makes it clear they didn't want to compete with the KM7/that tier. Adding SS frets would have put it in range of the KM. 

And frankly, nickel frets have been around forever and work amazing. It is a great value at its price point, I just think a lot of those who are disappointed wanted a $1.5-1.8k Korean-made SS fret, bound ebony board, hipshot hardware "lite" version of the USA one. This would have ABSOLUTELY cut into sales of the US version. Nothing wrong with wanting that, but that's obviously not what Jackson was targeting here. 

Same reason Epiphone has some killer sigs of Gibson artists. Different price point and target audience.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 12, 2017)

don't forget that on the KM you also pay the name. so that would mean a raise of 100 dollars easily...


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 12, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> And frankly, nickel frets have been around forever and work amazing. It is a great value at its price point, I just think a lot of those who are disappointed wanted a $1.5-1.8k Korean-made SS fret, bound ebony board, hipshot hardware "lite" version of the USA one. This would have ABSOLUTELY cut into sales of the US version. Nothing wrong with wanting that, but that's obviously not what Jackson was targeting here.



Of course nickle works, until they wear out... your $1.5-1.8k jackson sounds exactly like the km7.

You pay artist fees for both, but the km7 is a premium spec'd and higher quality guitar across the board at 1050, compared to a basic spec'd jackson pro at 900. Are we really debating the value here?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Are we really debating the value here?



Nah man we aren't. 

Because you selectively ignored the part where I agreed with you. I actually used the words "I'm 100% with you on price/value". 

#teamjeff #value #ssfrets #ThinMintsAreDelicious

Anyhoo, Jackson dropped $150 below another "tier" of competition. And it will sell very well because of that. $799 for the 6string is a great entry point. And it has the "look" that a lot of luthiers doing aggressive RG shapes go for. 

My point is just that it may not be what I am in the market for (though it may change if I see one in stores and play/like it) it absolutely makes sense from a sales perspective.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Feb 17, 2017)

heathenhotel said:


> They did...



There is no Pro series Kelly or Warrior right now...

1990's Warriors dont count.


----------



## lewis (May 7, 2017)

I just need to add this somewhere, and assumed this was as good a place as any.

I have the slime green slat 3-7 with maple fretboard. I believe its basswood body, maple neck and maple board.

Now here is my issue.
It ships stock with Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentient pickups!. Annnnnnd good god they are shrill in this guitar. Why Jackson thought this made sense and that they complimented this guitar, I will never know.

Its just obnoxious sounding in the end. Way tooo much high end. I need some like EMG 57/66s in this or something. Alnico warmth instead of ceramic.

I just really dislike this pickup. Probably works lovely in all Mahogany, but in this.....its a nutjob sound.


----------



## narad (May 7, 2017)

lewis said:


> I just need to add this somewhere, and assumed this was as good a place as any.
> 
> I have the slime green slat 3-7 with maple fretboard. I believe its basswood body, maple neck and maple board.
> 
> ...



You say this all the time, but sounds great to me right here in that exact model:

[YOUTUBEVID]3VHydf9tPpE[/YOUTUBEVID]

And again here in a Slat 8, where it is easily one of my favorite in the solo section, and gets that percussive snorty rhythm tone that a lot of people go for these days (and Merrow always dials in at least somewhat):

[YOUTUBEVID]lPuPpE8xu7k[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## lewis (May 7, 2017)

narad said:


> You say this all the time, but sounds great to me right here in that exact model:
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]3VHydf9tPpE[/YOUTUBEVID]
> 
> ...



tried it today through my Kemper for the first time via my PA and it was way better (using a POD before) but still on the very shrill side.

Also as far as I remember, Ive only posted it twice including this post, one in this thread specifically about this guitar, a Jackson and another in a thread specifically about pickups you, the owner dont like in certain guitars.

Both perfectly relevant and justified postings. Ive broken no rules and Im merely helping this forum keep traffic going. Opinions are subjective. I think they are average > terrible in bright tone woods and you do not.
Wahey have a cookie?


----------



## cip 123 (May 7, 2017)

Not gonna quote you both to save space, Narad and Lewis, but I got the NAzgul, Sentient set in a 7 recently and I could not stand it. Horrible pickups, took them out as soon as I could, this was a mahogany body as well.

Only way I can describe the Nazgul is that it makes everything sound like a Line 6 spider on the Insane setting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 7, 2017)

the nazgul is terrible in swamp ash. I hated how bright it was, which I guess is a common complaint.. I actually dig it in my all mahogany schecter though, it definitely takes some of that ear-raping brightness out


----------



## jerm (May 7, 2017)

Want to darken it up, get a Ceramic Warpig. Massive low mids with a huge tight low end (somehow they've managed this). The top end is smooth and buttery. 

Since you're in the UK, Lewis, they should ship quick!


----------



## narad (May 7, 2017)

lewis said:


> Also as far as I remember, Ive only posted it twice including this post, one in this thread specifically about this guitar, a Jackson and another in a thread specifically about pickups you, the owner dont like in certain guitars.
> 
> Both perfectly relevant and justified postings. Ive broken no rules and Im merely helping this forum keep traffic going. Opinions are subjective. I think they are average > terrible in bright tone woods and you do not.
> Wahey have a cookie?



You're entitled to your opinion but you're also phrasing it like Jackson has done something objectively wrong. It doesn't seem to work for your ears, in your setup, for whatever genre of music you're playing, but you're not even talking about that -- just to say "Hey, Jackson are idiots! Too shrill! They made a made decision. They made so many bad decisions. Sad."

Meanwhile, I'm listening to more and more vids on youtube where it sounds good / better than many other pickups. To my ears, the blackouts and nazgul were the best SDs in that shootout, in the same kinds of guitar you're talking about (unless the 7s are way different from the 8s).


----------



## lewis (May 8, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Not gonna quote you both to save space, Narad and Lewis, but I got the NAzgul, Sentient set in a 7 recently and I could not stand it. Horrible pickups, took them out as soon as I could, this was a mahogany body as well.
> 
> Only way I can describe the Nazgul is that it makes everything sound like a Line 6 spider on the Insane setting.



this is so accurate. Its what im experiencing myself. It really acts differently to alot of pups ive tried. Its fizzier and more shrill than my damn lace deathbucker and that thing is as hifi as they come.



KnightBrolaire said:


> the nazgul is terrible in swamp ash. I hated how bright it was, which I guess is a common complaint.. I actually dig it in my all mahogany schecter though, it definitely takes some of that ear-raping brightness out


yeah i believe it would be better in darker tone woods which was part of my earlier post. 
I hate to think how bad it was in swamp ash 



jerm said:


> Want to darken it up, get a Ceramic Warpig. Massive low mids with a huge tight low end (somehow they've managed this). The top end is smooth and buttery.
> 
> Since you're in the UK, Lewis, they should ship quick!



ive heard nothing but amazing feedback for a cpig in basswood/maple guitars.
If I can find the money spare in the future, I will defo hook up a set from them


----------



## xzacx (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like Pro Series HT Brodericks could be on the way?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=112449262812


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2017)

xzacx said:


> Looks like Pro Series HT Brodericks could be on the way?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=112449262812


Holy shit that is perfection


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 25, 2017)

Did I completely miss this model when it was released or is this new!? It is not available anywhere online but I could swear I never saw it on Jackson's website before.

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...dk2rmg-m-maple-fingerboard-satin-china-white/


----------



## gunch (Aug 25, 2017)

Jackson should bring the fusion line back


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 27, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Did I completely miss this model when it was released or is this new!? It is not available anywhere online but I could swear I never saw it on Jackson's website before.
> 
> http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...dk2rmg-m-maple-fingerboard-satin-china-white/



This was back in 2016. And yes, it's hardly available anywhere. There are some in Ebay.


----------

